# Bell Drops



## justagirl (Jan 16, 2008)

Just curious if anyone uses Dr. Daniels Bell Drops . If so , when do you administer and for what reason ??


----------



## Minimor (Jan 16, 2008)

Dr. Bells? Not sure if it's the same thing? Dr. Bells is all I'm familiar with--I haven't heard anyone add the "Daniel" in there.

I haven't used Dr. Bells, but know people that have. One friend swears by it--I was visiting her one time & she had a filly start showing signs of colic--not severe, but definitely colic. She dosed the filly with Dr. Bells and a short time later the colic was gone. She of course insisted that the Dr. Bells cured it. I was never convinced--there's no way of knowing if it really did help, or if the filly just had a brief spell of gas & would have been okay just as quickly without the Dr. Bells.

Another friend was talking about Dr. Bells one day--he used to use it, but I can't remember what all he said it was used for. He said he really didn't know if there was anything really beneficial about it, or if it's just one of those old "cure all" tonics that some people believe in, and that sometimes seems to work.


----------



## MiLo Minis (Jan 16, 2008)

Bell's contains a drug that slows and can actually stop gut action. It can work but it can also kill. You need completely different drugs for colics of different types - some have an overactive gut and some are impactions with inactive guts. You are really best to call your vet and get an educated opinion on the type you are dealing with rather than self dosing.


----------



## justagirl (Jan 16, 2008)

MiLo Minis said:


> Bell's contains a drug that slows and can actually stop gut action. It can work but it can also kill. You need completely different drugs for colics of different types - some have an overactive gut and some are impactions with inactive guts. You are really best to call your vet and get an educated opinion on the type you are dealing with rather than self dosing.


The Bell Drops I'm referring to are all natural ( Belladonna and Aconite) .

According to the manufacturer , is used for shipping fever and colic . I've never used it , but we have clients request it all the time at work .

The label makes no claims and I just wondered what the mini world thought about this product and if any of you use it or have used it in the past.

Thanks for the input


----------



## stormy (Jan 16, 2008)

Remember using this MANY years ago when working with Standardbreds as a colic remedy, sure would not do it now without consulting with my vet first!


----------



## MiLo Minis (Jan 16, 2008)

The Bell Drops I'm referring to are all natural ( Belladonna and Aconite) .

According to the manufacturer , is used for shipping fever and colic . I've never used it , but we have clients request it all the time at work .

The label makes no claims and I just wondered what the mini world thought about this product and if any of you use it or have used it in the past.

Thanks for the input





All natural does not mean without drugs. Loads of manufactured drugs are plant derivatives.


----------



## Warpony (Jan 16, 2008)

justagirl said:


> The Bell Drops I'm referring to are all natural ( Belladonna and Aconite) .


eek.

I'd be careful about giving that without a veterinarians supervision.

Belladonna and Aconite are both things I'd be REALLY hesitant to give my critter unless I had my vet standing over my shoulder making sure I had the right dosage. And even then I would be concerned.

Seriously, do a google on them... read about the toxicity...


----------



## justagirl (Jan 16, 2008)

OH $HIT



http://www.botanical.com/botanical/mgmh/a/aconi007.html

As for Belladonna , my search returned quite a few links ... however none of them were plant realted


----------



## wildoak (Jan 16, 2008)

Haven't used them, but I had a holistic vet prescribe belladonna drops for a big mare once (for a different reason). What she failed to mention was that it would test positive.......the mare was going to APHA World Show.



We didn't give it to her btw, after we researched a bit. Great vet but that's something that should have come up, as she knew we were showing.

Jan


----------



## Relic (Jan 16, 2008)

Are you referring to the Dr. A.C. Daniels B.E.L.L. drops for adult horses??

l've used it for years around here and swear by it for beginning signs of colic snotty noses someone just picking at hay without interest etc. You can easily over dose so it's really important to count out the drops onto a spoon and for a mini l was told by our vet never exceed 10/12 drops a day. Works real fast and haven't done any harm with it l know about l use 5 drops at a time wait an hour and then again if needed. lt is important you never use it on a horse with a fever so you need to check that before giving..it is also kind of on the pricey side.


----------



## Warpony (Jan 16, 2008)

justagirl said:


> OH $HIT
> 
> 
> 
> ...


It's also known as "deadly nightshade". I had to search for "belladonna toxicity" to get what I was looking for when I searched, lol.


----------



## jlh (Jan 16, 2008)

I've not ever heard of these drops before, but given the labeled ingredients, I can say that most of us would panic if we found any of these plants where our horses could eat them.

to compare, red maple, oleander and snake venom are "all natural" substances....


----------



## MiLo Minis (Jan 16, 2008)

justagirl said:


> OH $HIT
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I wasn't actually referring to anything in particular just wanted to say the "all natural" doesn't mean HARMLESS. Lots of all natural things like plants are quite potent drugs - think Peyote, magic mushrooms and Marijuana for instance! They are "all natural"!


----------



## Anna (Jul 19, 2020)

Works well when shipping long distance the first signs of colic
Over exerted horses 
Belladonna has been used for years for humans for the calming effect you have to use common sense with administiring any natural or RX medication
Start off low dose and work up to maximum dose. Take temperature
If the horse has one call the vet, 
It's meant for mature horse's 
It relaxes the gut and stress from shipping.
If you are showing don't use it as it will show up, use quiet ease, very safe.


----------

